# fully grown?



## sazc (Aug 17, 2014)

At what age are Cockapoo's considered to be fully grown? Oreo is nearly 7 months now. I keep looking around at poodles and cocker spaniels that I see when I'm out and about and its difficult to gauge off size alone.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I think it's between 10 months and 1 year old but will vary for every dog, I think my Murphy is still growing, (he's 8months) but it's definitely slowing down. It's got quite Lot to do with mum and dads heights too, did u meet mum and dad?

Hope this helps. 

Holly x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

At 15 months Beemer's growth plates hadn't fused. I think he's just starting to stop growing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sazc (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks Holly, I know it naughty but we didn't meet her parents, we got her from a reputable kennels and we have her breeders address and have thought about contacting them to find out more about her background, heights, f1 or f2 etc. Oreo is our first cockapoo and have had bigger dogs previously. It doesn't look like she's going to grow much more but she gas a massive personality and ego!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly stopped growing in height at 8 months, but carried on gaining weight and filling out until 13 months x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger stopped at about 18 months she is two years old now,
i posted the photo so you could see her size OK ,i think she is small compared to some others i have seen


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm guessing our dog Piper had stopped growing at 11-12 months. She is 17 pounds now. I hadn't notice any major growing and she really started to slow down at about 8-9 months.


----------

